# ‘My roommate’ game



## FizzyGoats

The game is simple. You say something your goat does and substitute goat(s) for roommate(s).


I’ve seen this game floating around and thought it would be fun here.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’ll go first. 

My roommates start screaming every time I step outside.


----------



## Kass

My roomates never clean up after themselves 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FizzyGoats

My roommate tried to headbutt my chicken and missed.


----------



## Goatastic43

My roommate like to nag at me while eating snacks


----------



## FizzyGoats

I have to keep my long hair pulled back or my roommates will try chew on it.


----------



## goathiker

My roommates like to pull feathers out of my chickens.


----------



## Tanya

My roommates love playing king of the castle.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

My roommate likes to tap dance on hard surfaces.


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣 These are hilarious. 

My roommates yell, kick, twist around, and take off running if they get hit by one little raindrop.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My old goat is in the kitchen making me breakfast.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Oh wait. I think I got that wrong.

My roommates are outside yelling for their breakfast.


----------



## Tanya

🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣 That was funny!

My roommate looks so sweet napping with her head resting on my other roommate’s butt. Awww, so cute!


----------



## Goatastic43

My roommate isn’t potty trained...


----------



## thefarmgirl

My roommates love to eat grass...


----------



## Tanya

My room mate pes on my feet... 🤦‍♀️


----------



## goathiker

My roommates poop in their water.


----------



## Goatastic43

My roommate is a vegetarian


----------



## Kass

We all have terrible roommates! 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FizzyGoats

Right? Lol. I have been laughing so hard reading these. 

Today my roommate tried to eat my shirt while I was wearing it.


----------



## MellonFriend

My roommate peed on his face when he saw me coming. 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats

Seeing my roommates every morning is the perfect start to my day, even though today one dumped her breakfast then peed on it.


----------



## Tanya

My room mate yelled at me when I gave her a ginger cookie.


----------



## MadHouse

My roomates never help with the dishes or any other chores. They just do what pleases them!


----------



## Tanya

My room mates both wont let me climb ontop of their rock. They keep saying its their castle.


----------



## MadHouse

My roomates all want to be first in line at supper time.


----------



## Goatastic43

My roommates eat breakfast before me


----------



## goathiker

My roommates are screaming because I bought oat hay instead of alfalfa.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My roommate got stuck trying to crawl through the chicken door to sneak in the coop.


----------



## MellonFriend

My roommate wiped her mouth on my pants.


----------



## Tanya

My room mates made a jail break at bed time. Chevani had to have exercise


----------



## EJskeleton

My roommates jump on each other when they wait for me to feed them.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My roommate pooped in the drinking water ... again.


----------



## Tanya

@Mike you gotta teach your room mate water wont increase the poop volume.

My room mate was yelling because he was kept in the night time pen till 10 this morning.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

My room mates had a side order of wild bramble rose during lunch today.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My roommate yelled and yelled yesterday when she went in for an afternoon nap and found a turkey on her bed. She didn’t stop yelling until I removed the feathered fiend.


----------



## Goatastic43

My roommate eats out of the same bowl every day and never cleans it


----------



## MellonFriend

My roomates' eyes glow if I shine a flash light on them in the dark.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My roommate sticks out her tongue when she gets excited for dinner.


----------



## MisFit Ranch

My roommate sneezed in my face then screamed at me for complaining


----------



## Calistar

I tattooed a couple of my roommates last week and castrated a third one 😬


----------



## Goatastic43

Calistar said:


> I tattooed a couple of my roommates last week and castrated a third one


Yikes!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

These are killing me. Too funny. 

My roommate learned she can send the dog on circling searches for danger just by hopping around to various places in the pasture and yelling.


----------



## JML Farms

My roommate keeps snorting and blowing foul smelling sneezes in my other roommate's face!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I had to wrestle my roommate this morning to get her to take her herbal medicine. I think, in the end, I had more on me than she had in her. Luckily she sat on my lap later to show me there were no hard feelings.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

My roommate scratched her butt on the fence, scratched her butt on the wall, scratched her butt on the barn door then butted another roommate.


----------



## Tanya

My room mates tried to headbut the neighbors Colly dog through the fence


----------



## Boers4ever

My roommates make me clean their dirty feet and trim their overgrown nails.


----------



## MadHouse

I take my roommates out for lunch every day.

One of my roommates pooped in his mineral dish last night. And he expects me to clean it up. 🙄


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> One of my roommates pooped in his mineral dish last night. And he expects me to clean it up. 🙄


Your roommate has a mineral dish?!🤣


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Your roommate has a mineral dish?!🤣


Yes! He dips his beard in there. Then he wipes his mineral lips on the wall.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My roommate jumped on my lap, nibbled on my hat, and burped in my face.


----------



## Goatastic43

My roommate likes to eat poison ivy!


----------



## MadHouse

Goatastic43 said:


> My roommate likes to eat poison ivy!


Same with my roommates!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

My roommate head butted my other roommate so she could get to breakfast first. Rude.


----------



## Tanya

My room mate poked a hole in his water bucket and now I have to go buy a new one. You know how hard it is finding green water buckets?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Tanya said:


> My room mate poked a hole in his water bucket and now I have to go buy a new one. You know how hard it is finding green water buckets?


I'll bite. How hard is it to find green water buckets? (sounds like the start of a joke)
Is green banned by government?
Do other coloured buckets not hold water?
Will the goat only drink out of green buckets?
Is everything else you have green and you want to maintain uniformity? 

Curious minds want to know!


----------



## Tanya

Lol.!riddle me this....

They only drink out of green buckets...lol


----------



## i like my goats

my room mate steals my phone


----------



## Tanya

i like my goats said:


> my room mate steals my phone


They made any international calls yet?


----------



## i like my goats

Tanya said:


> They made any international calls yet?


no


----------



## Tanya

My roomate ate a bread tie today that stressed me out


----------



## FizzyGoats

Now you have to watch your roommate’s poop to see if passes. Naughty roommate. Always make life more interesting. 

My roommate was resting on the wheel well of the trailer and fell off, then she got up and yelled at me like it was my fault.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

My roommate is so fond of the new broom, he picks it up by the bristle end and runs around dragging the stick end across the ground if he sees it propped up while I do something else. He will put it in his "room" to hide it from me instead of giving it back if I go to retrieve it.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

My roommate won't go into labor!! I even tried to bribe her with cookies!!!


----------



## Tanya

My roomate decided it was time to teach obnoxious children a lesson. He made a pointed statement.


----------



## goathiker

Tanya said:


> They made any international calls yet?


My dog called Japan once. There was a very confused man on the line.

My (sheep) roommates look like giant cotton balls and need a haircut so I can get them bred.

My other roommate has a blind date with a Fir Meadows buck tomorrow.


----------



## i like my goats

my (buck) roommate wont stop peeing everywhere


----------



## FizzyGoats

My roommates are getting over their rain phobia and will now stay out of it’s just lightly sprinkling. A far cry from any little drop being deemed death from above. They each got a pumpkin seed for being so brave.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

You do have brave roomies. Mine won't go out if there is a forecast of a slight probability of rain in the coming week.

Must admit that "a pumpkin seed" sounds a bit stingy for so much bravery.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. They would likely agree. Did I also mention my roommates are easily bribed?


----------



## MadHouse

My roomate has a shower every morning, in fact he showers several times a day.


----------



## FizzyGoats

And he probably smells worse and worse after every shower.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

So, my (well actually my neighbor's) roommate wasn't being to nice today. He left me no other option, but to duct tape a chunk of toddler pajamas (I was going to donate) on the tip of his horns. I was going to do tennis balls, but they wouldn't stay on. Now my roommate has the "proper" safety protection on to make new friends and NOT gash their heads open. 👌😜🤣


----------



## thefarmgirl

My roommate keeps licking my ear(not sure what her problem is)


----------



## Boers4ever

My roommate tried to smash my hand into the fence today.


----------



## Jessica84

My roommate pooped on my foot when I walked by today, and I was wearing Sandals! It rolled between my toes and I had to use my fingers to pick it out


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

And now you know why some people wear socks.


----------



## thefarmgirl

Jessica84 said:


> My roommate pooped on my foot when I walked by today, and I was wearing Sandals! It rolled between my toes and I had to use my fingers to pick it out


If your not thinking about goats and say you were referring to humans it sounds hilarious


----------



## goodenuff

My roommate has the nastiest burps; I'll be 10 feet away from her and they just bring tears to my eyes.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

My roommates mimic behaviors and posture position. Due to a combination of gusty winds and ripe black walnuts falling from a tree, I was struck prone for a period of time.  Came to with a ND chewing cud while lying on my thighs and a Mini Alpine lying on his side sort of propped up against the length of my body. (The death nap) They could have taken that opportunity to roam around at will and get into all types of goat mischief, and they didn't. 🥰 

And yes, I'm fine, other than a gnarly looking boo-boo on the side of my face/head and a black eye. And, um, suffering through a few leading questions about potentially being assaulted from the doctor yesterday during a previously scheduled appointment. Was I sure a walnut caused ..... Come on now, some stories just can't be made up no matter how bizarre it sounds.


----------



## MadHouse

Jessica84 said:


> My roommate pooped on my foot when I walked by today, and I was wearing Sandals! It rolled between my toes and I had to use my fingers to pick it out


Isn’t that a neat sensation!?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Jessica84 said:


> My roommate pooped on my foot when I walked by today, and I was wearing Sandals! It rolled between my toes and I had to use my fingers to pick it out


Another reason why none of my roommates are cows.


----------



## goodenuff

My roommate likes to pee in his mouth


----------



## Tanya

My roomate decided he didnt want ro share his tractor with me and butted me in the back with his weapon.... 😢


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

goodenuff said:


> My roommate likes to pee in his mouth


Ya, but...

[some] natural health advocates have claimed that a wide range of benefits are associated with drinking urine, including:

healing wounds in the mouth
improving eyesight
replacing lost nutrients
boosting the immune system
supporting thyroid health


(Drinking urine will not improve a person’s health. In some cases, it may even worsen health issues. )


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Tanya said:


> My roomate decided he didnt want ro share his tractor with me and butted me in the back with his weapon.... 😢


It think your roommate needs some horn guards like me did, they really do cushion the impact!


----------



## FizzyGoats

NigerianNewbie said:


> My roommates mimic behaviors and posture position. Due to a combination of gusty winds and ripe black walnuts falling from a tree, I was struck prone for a period of time.  Came to with a ND chewing cud while lying on my thighs and a Mini Alpine lying on his side sort of propped up against the length of my body. (The death nap) They could have taken that opportunity to roam around at will and get into all types of goat mischief, and they didn't. 🥰
> 
> And yes, I'm fine, other than a gnarly looking boo-boo on the side of my face/head and a black eye. And, um, suffering through a few leading questions about potentially being assaulted from the doctor yesterday during a previously scheduled appointment. Was I sure a walnut caused ..... Come on now, some stories just can't be made up no matter how bizarre it sounds.


Oh my gosh. I’m glad you’re ok. I got pinged pretty hard by one the other day (not as hard as you did though). I’d much rather get hit by the acorns, they hurt but not like that. And the encased walnuts are ridiculously big. It’s good your roommates just hung around with the bringer of food until she came to. Lol. 

My roommates keep peeing in their straw bed. I’ve warned them they’ll sleep on the floor if they keep it up (but we all know I’m bluffing).


----------



## NigerianNewbie

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m glad you’re ok. I got pinged pretty hard by one the other day (not as hard as you did though). I’d much rather get hit by the acorns, they hurt but not like that. And the encased walnuts are ridiculously big.


Ouch. Yep, they pack a pretty good wallop. Did the walnut hit you up side the head also? I'm so sorry you also got assaulted by a walnut recently. Mine left a greenish brown splat mark that hurt like the dickens when futile attempts were made to wash it off. Oh well, it just adds another gross color to the bruising.


----------



## FizzyGoats

No, my walnut assault wasn’t nearly as vicious. I was bending over to yank a root out of the ground and one hit me on the back of my right shoulder. I thought someone threw a big rock at me at first. I even had a jacket on and it left a bruise. I can’t imagine what one straight to the side of the head would feel like. Ouch.


----------



## Rancho Draco

My roommate keeps pooping in his water and then expects me to clean it up. And his son screams like he is being murdered when he eats all his supper.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My roommates won’t drink their water after the dog has stuck his slobbery face in it. Such prima donnas.


----------



## Tanya

My room mate bumps the pig into the chickes drinking trough..... on purpose


----------



## FizzyGoats

Tanya said:


> My room mate bumps the pig into the chickes drinking trough..... on purpose


🤣 So naughty.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

My roomates are eating the bedding laid down this morning to keep them warm during the first frost warning of the season.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

That's not so bad. My roommates use most of their hay as bedding ....... and then complain that there is nothing to eat.


----------



## FizzyGoats

My roommates do the same as both of your roommates. They eat their bedding and waste their food then lie or pee in it, sometimes both.


----------



## Tanya

My roomates did a runner this morning. They managed to actually get into my vegetable garden....


----------



## Tanya

My roommate peed on his face for the first time..... it was a joyous occassion... but confusing... he doesnt know why he did it and why I was so happy for him.....


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Congratulations on your roommate's new ability to self anoint. That should spruce things up for Christmas.


----------



## Tanya

He cant reproduce... but his female companion finds him very alluring.... he just had his first bath


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

What??? He just figured out the whole perfuming thing and you wash it all off? That's not nice.


----------



## Tanya

They were due today for a dip....🤣


----------



## Tanya

My roomate decided to pee on her mommas couch and do the happy dance when she was done.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh no! Amazing the things we put up with from our roommates.


----------



## MadHouse

My roommate licked up her own pee last night!


----------



## Chiknoodle

My roommates eat like pigs 🐽


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

My roommate tried eating a piece of herbal ball I dropped then I had to fight him to get it back 😂😒


----------



## The Goat

All just say my dog is a goat. 


my roommate kills toads


----------



## 21goaties

My roommates are always chewing


----------



## The Goat

My roommate is always looking at me making me sad when I’m not playing with him


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

My roommates don’t like getting their feet wet they think it will kill them 😂


----------



## The Goat

My roommate hates when I give him a bath but he will go in the sprinklers him self


----------



## Jessica84

My room mate peed on me when I was giving him some water. Then laughed at me, the kind that would show his top teeth if he had any. 
I’m also currently debating on eating all of my room mates


----------



## The Goat

😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Jessica84 said:


> My room mate peed on me when I was giving him some water. Then laughed at me, the kind that would show his top teeth if he had any.
> I’m also currently debating on eating all of my room mates


Same thing has happened to me before, don’t feel bad 😋😉😂


----------



## The Goat

Doe c why did you use this emoji 😋 for goat pee lol just a joke


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 Jessica84 said she was debating on eating all her roommates!


----------



## The Goat

Ok Lol 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl

My roommate smells so bad that even with one shower, I still smell like him.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Random tip but mint toothpaste helps 😂 I use it on my hands sometimes if I can’t get the smell off


----------



## The Goat

It dose 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Yeah, I’m being serious. I can’t wait for you to smell a buck for the first time 😂


----------



## The Goat

Me to 😂 lol


----------



## The Goat

That’s the one reason I want goats 😂lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Because of the buck smell!!!! 😬


----------



## The Goat

Oh yeah I know that. 😬😅I’m scarred but I can handle it.…… I think


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Random tip but mint toothpaste helps  I use it on my hands sometimes if I can’t get the smell off


I use dawn dish soap. It works great. Lol I just need to use it on my arms and legs after taking care or the boys.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

The Goat said:


> Oh yeah I know that. I’m scarred but I can handle it.…… I think


It’s not that bad. Lol I actually like the smell. It’s my family that doesn’t.


----------



## The Goat

Ok 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I’m kinda nose blind to the smell 😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

KY Goat Girl said:


> My roommate smells so bad that even with one shower, I still smell like him.


I made my roommate move out. Not because of the smell. He is from San Clemente Island and does not smell. I made him move out because he has gotten enough of my other roommates pregnant.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

KY Goat Girl said:


> My roommate smells so bad that even with one shower, I still smell like him.


Perhaps stop showering with your roommate.


----------



## The Goat

😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 y’all got roommate problems mine just like booty scratches ( it’s the only part that’s not got pee on it lol ) 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## The Goat

Lol😂


----------



## Boers4ever

My roommates follow me everywhere screaming at me. It gets a little annoying.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

My roommate wipes her snot on my jeans 😂🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Perhaps stop showering with your roommate.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

My roommate likes to photobomb.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

My roommate likes to pee on everything including his beard 😂 he’s the worst roommate ever


----------



## The Goat

My roommate would pee on you


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Umm nope 😂


----------



## The Goat

He will pee on any new person


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Guard goat 😂


----------



## The Goat

Lol


----------

